# it took my 21 days but..............



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently retired from the USAF and moved down home to Oklahoma. I'm taking the fall off to hunt (it was my wifes idea :shock: ) so I have pretty much been deer hunting every day since the opener here Oct 1st. Sunday night I finally got a chance at a good buck. I didn't miss! :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucker gots some character, nice deer.

Glad to hear you retired, good luck.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks

after almost 21 years it was time for a change!

He is one of the bigger whitetails I have killed, and is the biggest of my oklahoma bucks

That buck was with a slightly smaller one, I'm after that one now.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice looking buck.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Truck Yeah!!!! Awesome buck! Major congrats to ya!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Cool. 8) And thank you for serving. 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great buck. Hopefully this is an omen of how the rest of your retirement will be.----------SS


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

CONGRATS on a nice buck!!!

As mentioned earlier... Thank you for your service to our country. Good luck in retirement!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on your retirement and Beautiful buck! Enjoy your time, You earned it!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta Kid!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------

